

 MIT helicopter uses lasers to navigate indoors - prat
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/10/mit_uav_uses_lasers.html

======
mberning
I worked on a similar project as an undergrad, but it was a small hybrid blimp
rather than a quad heli. There are a lot of engineering challenges with this
even if you discount the software components. This looks really good!

------
dimitar
I think the official page is a better link:
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/rrg/mit-mav/system.shtml>

------
TheSOB88
Man, the narrator seems _really_ interested.

